# Pains/Twinges lower back pain - whats happening!



## partyqueen (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All
I am on day 6 after E/T.  Pretty much since then have been having twinging, AF type of pains and bloating.
Got up this morning and now have back ache as well.   
Getting really worried that this has not worked and the nasty witch is on her way!
Any thoughts/advice girls!! Going mad here!  Test date not for another 8 days.
Had ICSI.
Thanks 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Morning partyqueen

I have been having all sorts of aches and pains, at day 6 post ET it's probably just your body adjusting to all the pocking and proding from EC still, I wouldn't try to analyse it too much.  I would say it's too early for AF to be on her way too.



Try stay   and think of them little embies snuggling in, that could also be cause of aches.

I have also been bloated, and had the AF type pains, I have found out from other FF members that this is also caused by the progesterone we have to take, it's a side effect.

So chin up chuck!!!

 for your next 8 days, I have 8 more sleeps left until my test date, my clinic makes me wait 18 days before test!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi partyqueen and golden

I've also started getting back ache and cramps today and i'm 6 days after 3 day transfer. 

I'm not sure you can get anything from the symptoms. Progesterone can do lots of silly stuff to you and everyone seems to be different! I'm worried mine is the evil auntie on her way, but i'm not giving up just yet....

Hang on in there and stay  

Px


----------



## partyqueen (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks girls, yes I think holding out is all we can try and do and not fret too much.
Good luck to you with your wait xx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Partyqueen...

just noticed that you test a day after me 

I had IUI and have fely rough eversince (am on cyclogest)..all period symptoms, backache, belly ache, tiredness, feeling sick, sore boobs..although they've eased off now!!

Good luck for your test day    

Rachel.x


----------



## partyqueen (Mar 6, 2007)

Good luck to you Rachel, I am also on  cycolgest so perhaps that explains all the pains. 

XXXX


----------



## hidri (Feb 9, 2008)

partyqueen said:


> Good luck to you Rachel, I am also on cycolgest so perhaps that explains all the pains.
> 
> XXXX


hi i have very recentily just compleated icsi i had realy bad backache cramping and stabbing pains was certain it hadent worked tested postive on monday 18th feb still have pains i was told that sometimes early pregnancy can aggrivate the ovaries more good luck to all


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I am 5 days past et with blasts and slowly going mad (er). I am getting like a stitch in my left hand side and I've had back ache

dawn


----------



## Omelette (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi party queen. 

This is my first post, I too had ICSI at JR (1st time had normal IVF and no eggs fertilised) and am on day 6. They told me to ignore all symptoms, even bleeding. It all means nothing at all until the test as could be a result of drugs and pessaries. 

I've had no symptoms at all, and this equally does not help the agony of waiting, of trying to visualise positively but remain realistic!!! 

O


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Dawn - I've been having stitch like feeling under my lowest rib on both sides but mostly on the left hand side.  Let's hope it's a good sign  

I know we should all ignore every twinge but this 2ww just sends common sense out the window, doesn't it    All we do is spend hours on FF site trying to find someone else who feels the same (and there is someone always there who does!), then we feel slightly relieved that we are not the only one going through tx that has had that symptom.

 to everyone, and praying we all get our   news soon.

TTFN
Em


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Golden

i am adding to that prayer!! here's to   for us all.

Take care and stay relaxed

Floss xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you all  i hope that the dreaded  aint drove you all 
MAD !!!   too much i am thinking of you all too and i hope that you will all get that well deserve   real soon.
      keep us posted girlies my fingers are crossed too.
Take care love nicky


----------



## ibina (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi 

I am new and in the two week wait scenario 7 days to testing.  Ahhhhh going mad,

Am I envisaging all these things going on in my body or is it just the hormones playing up from the progesterone?

Sore boobs , especially at night.  lower abdomen sort of sore with the occassional pain, very dehydrated, drinking lots of juice but doesn't seem to help!!  Going to the loo constantly (probably because all the juice and tea I am drinking).  and intolerable headaches in the daytime!!

Had ET by ICSI with two blasts one initial and one cavitando - got knows what that means - any ideas??

Are my hormones normal   Cry for help as definately going demented 

Any ideas??

Ibina


----------

